
My concept for a spatial video conferencing UI to combat “Zoom fatigue” - afcdesign
https://medium.com/@adamfishercox/group-video-chat-and-the-need-for-fun-physical-interfaces-431b7dbef924
======
liamuk
Me and a couple of friends having been working on similar ideas for the past
few weeks!

[https://gather.town](https://gather.town) &
[https://theonline.town](https://theonline.town)

There are a lot of people exploring this idea recently, you might be
interested in trying them:

\- [https://cozyroom.xyz](https://cozyroom.xyz)

\- [https://www.calla.chat/](https://www.calla.chat/)

\- [https://party.mookerj.ee/](https://party.mookerj.ee/)

\- Phillip Rosedale (Second Life)'s High Fidelity

~~~
afcdesign
Awesome, thanks!

